# Asus BT211 Bluetooth dongle + Sony Ericsson MW600

## mario323

I have problem to connect MW600 Headset with  Asus USB-BT211 Mini Bluetooth Dongle. I think that everything is configured properly, but `hcitool scan` return nothing for MW600 (connecting for example K750i return MAC). What can i do with that ?

MW600

$ hcitool scan

```
Scanning ...
```

K750i

$ hcitool scan

```
Scanning ...

        00:12:EE:12:34:56       K750i
```

$ lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc.
```

$ dmesg |grep Bluetooth

```
Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
```

(I have firmware: /lib/firmware/ath3k-1.fw)

$ hciconfig -a

```
hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:02:72:B0:FF:D8  ACL MTU: 1022:8  SCO MTU: 121:3

        UP RUNNING PSCAN

        RX bytes:4038 acl:0 sco:0 events:120 errors:0

        TX bytes:1475 acl:0 sco:0 commands:103 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0xfe 0x98 0x7f 0x79 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT

        Name: 'gentoo3-0'

        Class: 0x420100

        Service Classes: Networking, Telephony

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Version: 3.0 (0x5)  Revision: 0x9999

        LMP Version: 3.0 (0x5)  Subversion: 0x9999

        Manufacturer: Atheros Communications, Inc. (69)
```

$ lsmod |grep ath3k

```
ath3k                   2277  0

usbcore               152781  5 btusb,ath3k,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
```

$ lsusb -vd 0cf3:3005

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0cf3 Atheros Communications, Inc.

  idProduct          0x3005 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          177

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled
```

----------

